# Wegner (Swiss Army) Men's "Boar" Heated Boots



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

I was a little miffed when I received the men’s “Boar” boots; inside the box was a power adapter. I thought to myself, something for a MP3 player? Boy was I a tad off. It is used to plug the boots in to and outlet allowing the lithium batteries located inside the boots to charge, allowing you to set the heat in the boots to your own comfort level. Wow! Heated boots what a simple but innovative concept.

So, why would I not expect something like that from the makers of the original Swiss Army Knife, an innovative product in its day and still continues to be a favorite of many.

The high quality boots insulate and keep your feet warm in sub-zero temperatures and Wegner goes above and beyond that need with their lines of defense. First, being 400 grams of Thinsulate. Second, using OutDry a waterproofing membrane that keeps your feet dry by eliminating excess trapped moisture allowing your feet to stay warmer. Third, is the heat on demand, using a super charge lithium battery powered heating unit that sends radiating waves from beneath the ball of your foot, for up to nine hours of continual use.

The Outsole/Midsole - Rubber Outsole with Evogrip midsole allows for great comfort and the PosiStep ensures outstanding grip on slick and loose surfaces. The boots are easy to take off and the exterior of the boot is a full grain nubuck making it both a high quality boot and nice looking both inside and out.

I am looking forward to this years Michigan winter now that I have boots that will keep my feet warm and dry when I am out shoveling snow or on a walk in the woods no matter how cold it is I know my feet will stay warm. Additionally, these boots if applied with a scent blocker will make a excellent choice to wear on those cold days allowing you to stay out longer and possibly harvesting that animal of a lifetime.

For more information on these and other great Wegner products visit http://www.wengerna.com/mens-boar-fm9037-09.



Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
facebook.com/garysbowhunting


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Keep us posted on how they work.


----------

